# Black Rose Whale Boro Mod



## Rob Fisher (3/10/22)

Once again Black Rose has produced the goods. A little late to the boro game but still quality goods for sure!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (3/10/22)

Amazing Rob

I see 32 Watts - not the usual 28 Watts
Something different?
What coil is in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/22)

Silver said:


> Amazing Rob
> 
> I see 32 Watts - not the usual 28 Watts
> Something different?
> What coil is in there?



It came at 32 watts and was changed to 28 during the build!  Same "The One" coil from @charln which is a 2.5mm Framed Staple! The Atom RBA in a Snail Tank is inside!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## NOOB (3/10/22)

I really like the look of this device. Looks to be quite compact... and mooi!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/22)

Two days with the Black Rose Whale Boro Mod and really happy with it! Looks great, and is comfortable in the hand, quality build as always with Black Rose. And the big win is the boro cavity design! In the event of a leakage, it will flow right out on the flat base and away from any electronics. Same with condensation. That's a win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

